# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Aide ou conseils pour afficher une matrice dans une fentre en JAVA

## Aurevoiir

Bonjour  tous! 
J'espre ne pas m'tre tromp de section, et je ne crois pas avoir crer de doublons,
Si c'est le cas, vraiment navr!

Dans le cadre d'un projet, je dois remplir une matrice de taille 5x5 alatoirement avec des 0 et des 1.
Je dois reprsenter cette dernire en affichant un carr noir pour chaque 1 sorti et un carr blanc pour chaque 0 sorti.

J'ai donc commenc par le remplissage de la matrice ainsi que son affichage dans la console



```

```



```

```

Donc jusque l tout va bien, voil le rsultat obtenu:



Le problme, c'est que je n'arrive pas  afficher cette dernire dans une fentre, en remplaant les 0 par des carrs blancs, et les 1 par des carrs noirs 

J'ai suivi des tutoriaux qui m'ont permis de crer ce genre de chose:



Le problme c'est que je n'arrive pas  "fusionner" le code de ma matrice avec le code pour sortir l'interface 

Pourriez vous m'aider ou me donner des conseils s'il vous plait?

Je vous remercie d'avance

Cordialement

Aurevoiir

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

D'aprs l'image que tu montres, il semble que tu cherches  afficher ta matrice avec une JTable. Ce n'est pas le moyen le plus simple. Dj, ta matrice est un tableau de int, donc il va falloir le convertir en tableau de Integer (ou en Vector de Vector ventuellement). Ensuite, il faudra mettre en place un renderer pour pouvoir afficher des cases de couleurs au lieu des valeurs. A priori, tu as dj fait a, puisqu'on voit bien des cellules de couleur. Tu n'as donc plus qu' copier les donnes de ta matric dans un tableau de Integer et crer la JTable  partir de ce tableau.

Dj, je te conseille d'utiliser des constantes pour le nombre de lignes et de colonnes, a simplifira bien tout le reste :


```

```

Donc tu pourras initialiser ta matrice comme a 


```
    int[][] matrice=new int[NB_LIGNES][NB_COLONNES];
```

Ensuite le code pour afficher la JTable :


```

```

Mais il est plus simple d'utiliser un JPanle avec un GridLayout :	




```

```

----------


## Aurevoiir

Wow un big big merci  toi! 
J'en attendais pas autant, c'est vraiment super de m'avoir donn les deux versions! Je peux les comparer l'une  l'autre et en effet a a l'air bien plus simple avec la deuxieme solution!
Je note ce post comme rsolu, vraiment un big merci!

Cordialement

Aurevoiir

----------

